# What is my personality type?



## enfj (Dec 23, 2009)

I am very interested in other people's lives. I love gossiping (not in a bad way or anything, just about what people are up to and how they're doing). I love watching people's conversations, and I've had people actually get mad at me for "eavesdropping" just because I listened to their conversation. The way I see it, if I'm sitting right there, it's not eavesdropping. Though I do eavesdrop, usually because I want to know what other people are saying about me. I know that other people talk about me a lot because I hear them. I'm sure I get gossiped about a lot more than most people. Very commonly I will sit in a hallway or around a corner and just listen to other people's conversations to find out what they say about me when they think I'm not listening. When I want to tell someone something private I am always annoyed by how loud they are talking or how I want to get further away from everyone and they keep going, "No, no one can hear us here. You don't need to whisper. No one can hear us." Sometimes I think people definitely CAN hear us.

I always want to get to know people, and see what they're like. I think about what people look like, if I think of them as intelligent, if I like them, if they're nice, etc. I love it when people pay attention to me, especially people I like or admire. My greatest joy is getting an email or a message on Facebook from someone. In fact I am pretty much addicted to Facebook because I love it when people tag photos of me or write on my wall or comment on my status or comment on my pictures. I guess you could say I'm very narcissistic.

I often have trouble interacting with people in groups. Sometimes it feels like everyone else is able to pick up on these little subtle cues that I just can't seem to get. And it makes me sad because I sometimes feel like I'm sort of separate from everyone else in the group. Perfect example: Last night I went with friends to a local festival event, and they would all stay in one group and talk to each other and have no problem staying with each other, whereas I felt kind of excluded... I would try to stay with everyone but always end up losing them and I wondered if they were intentionally trying to get away from me. I ended up just going home. Today one of them messaged me on IM... he said "Hey, everyone missed you last night!" and "Why'dd you have to go?? Everyone was wondering why you left early." I pointed out that I'd been there a lot longer than everyone else (I had arrived at 5:50, only a little before 6:00, the AGREED UPON time, and no one else arrived until 6:45!! So of course I was ready to go before they were.).

I also have a tendency to over-analyze things. If someone says something hurtful I will think about it for the whole day if not the rest of the week. I guess I'm way too sensitive. Sometimes I'll see someone say something to someone else and the other person not even care and I realize that if someone had said that to/about me I would have been really hurt. I have a lot of fantasies of revenge, of getting back at people who hurt me, but I usually never act on them. My "revenge" never goes further than mildly inconveniencing someone.

I care a lot about what others think of me, especially if I think highly of them. 

Sometimes I feel betrayed when I hear other people talking about me. For example, I once overheard this guy who I considered a friend telling some girls, "During the movie, ___ kept reaching out to save people. It was fucking hilarious." (I didn't "keep" reaching out to save people. I got very involved in the movie and at one point someone was about to fall and without thinking I just sort of reached my arm out, forgetting that it was a movie... we were watching in a theater with a very big screen and the special effects were so realistic!) 

I also care a lot about ethics and it bothers me that most people don't seem to concern themselves with ethics very much. I find videos that others seem to think are hilarious really upsetting. For example, the "star wars kid" video really upset me because I just thought how awful it was that his life had been destroyed by that thing, but everyone else who watches it seems to find it funny. I just can't understand that - it's like, how would they feel if they were the one in that video? I feel alienated from the world at large sometimes because the vast majority of people strike me as cold and cruel and unsympathetic.

This is all I can really think of at the moment. Any ideas about what my personality type might be? I took a personality test and the result was enfj.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Glad you posted a topic. The overall impression I get is of IxTx, but you scored ENFJ for a reason, likely. Have you thought of a functional approach at all (even though it seems you're new to this).


----------



## enfj (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't find anything about IxTx anywhere. Is it a rare personality type? 

What is a functional approach?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh, no, sorry for my confusion. It's not an actual type, but two letters that I am not sure on. Every type has four letters, and x stands for unknown, or in the middle (like between T and F). A functional approach is an approach using functions, which are the basis of how the types interact with the world. In my signature, there are two links for two functions, for example (Ni and Te), and you're welcome to explore those if you'd like.


----------



## enfj (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, okay, I see. It says I can't view links or photos in signatures until I have 10 posts though. Would you mind copying the links into a post so I can see them?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Sure - my bad. There's one about Ni here: INTJ INFJ Personality Type | The 16 MBTI Personality Types
Te is described here: Extraverted Thinking


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I think ENFJ seems accurate. When you talk about how you have strong ethical feelings, that sounds a lot like an XNFJ type. Also, you seem to express F because you care a lot about your relationships with others. The face that you show up on time, at the designated time, seems to be a J trait to me.


----------



## enfj (Dec 23, 2009)

(To Grey)

Wow, both of those describe me perfectly. For example, I am always planning, "If I can get it for less than $20, I buy it. If not I keep looking" or "If fewer than 12 people RSVP yes by Friday, I cancel the party. Otherwise, I have it."

But aren't Introverts and Extroverts supposed to be opposites? Why do I feel like both of those fit me?

(To Cookie Monster)

Thanks, Cookie Monster.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, try to look up descriptions of Fe as well - ENFJs use Fe dominant in their functions, which is almost opposite to Te (Extroverted Thinking). You can use more than one function, but not all extroverts and introverts are complete opposites.


----------



## enfj (Dec 23, 2009)

I did some searches of Fe but all I could find were unrelated pages. Is it possible to be an introvert and extrovert at the same time? Because when I read descriptions of either I find myself nodding and thinking, "This describes me."


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I believe the ENxP types (ENFP and ENTP) come across mostly as introverted extroverts. Why don't you look into them?


----------



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

enfj said:


> I did some searches of Fe but all I could find were unrelated pages. Is it possible to be an introvert and extrovert at the same time? Because when I read descriptions of either I find myself nodding and thinking, "This describes me."


Search Extroverted Feeling, okay? This is Fe (Fe is too ambiguous to yield precise results).

Introverted Feeling (Fi)
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)

Introverted Thinking (Ti)
Extroverted Thinking (Te)

Introverted Sensing (Si)
Extroverted Sensing (Se)

Introverted iNtuition (Ni)
Extroverted iNtuition (Ne)

Look up each of these and list them according to your believed activity of each one. For example, my dominance for these would be:

Ne
Ni
Ti
Te
Se
Si
Fi
Fe

A good reference is: Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes


----------



## LianaSaysHi (Mar 19, 2010)

*Maybe ENTP/ ENFP*



Grey said:


> I believe the ENxP types (ENFP and ENTP) come across mostly as introverted extroverts. Why don't you look into them?


I think that's very true. Im an ENFP and if you could see inside my head you'd probably wonder whether I was introverted or extraverted- but I _prefer _being around others so that's how I know... ask yourself the same thing- whether you prefer being with others or by yourself. When I'm with others I feel like I can be myself easily most of the time and I like seeing others opinions etc. When I'm alone I think very deep thoughts bout myself, my relationships with people and the world in general.

'I am very interested in other people's lives.' I'm quoting you here- sorry I still don't know how to do it properly on this site...

I think that's very ENTP/ ENFP because if you reasearch us on the internet you'll find that we're very interested in others and we're quite good at telling how others are feeling and what drives them

'I want to know what other people are saying about me.' - quoting you again

ENFPs especially care very much bout what others think about them... they want to make a good impression... and sometimes we feel as if we don't really fit in beacuse we worry about whether the people we talk to, like and know the _real _us...

'I also have a tendency to over-analyze things.'

that's a very ENFP or ENTP thing 

'I'm way too sensitive.'- very ENFP

'I realize that if someone had said that to/about me I would have been really hurt '- that's being able to tell how others are feeling- very ENFP / ENTP - it's called being perceptive 

In my opinion you're ENFP/ ENTP.... and by the way about the tests- I had to take them soo many time before I finally found the right one... I always got different answers... probably because my opnion of myself kept changing when I answered the questions... but I really like this site- it's how I finally found my type... you can make up your own mind with it: 
personalitypathways (its . com after)
and do the personality quiz
(stupid site won't let me send links yet grr)

hope I helped


----------

